# Linksys RV042 / Sharp Scanner/ Charter Cable problem



## jesseg99 (May 30, 2006)

I have a very Unique situation/problem going on in two remote offices that I have installed a couple of Linksys RV042's in. Both of these offices connect to a central office with a Cisco PIX506.

I have 2 remote offices with network copiers/scanners. (a Sharp AR-450 and a Sharp AR-355.) 

Setup
Prior to 2 months ago - Cisco 1750 or 1751 with dual nics. Both had a cable modem or DSL and used the Cisco router to VPN into our office. The copiers will scan to email (pdf) and have a ftp destination setup to scan to TIF. Our application will allow us to tie the TIF to a file number for archiving purpose. Both the email and ftp server are in the main office. This setup worked good.

2 months ago - Installed backup communications (cable or DSL) in both offices. Now have Cable and DSL. Replaced Cisco routers with Linksys RV042 that will failover WAN ports and reconnect the VPN without any user intervention what so ever.

Problem - When both of these offices are on Cable modem, half of the TIF scans will come over with black lines or full black pages. PDF scans work fine.
I've tried tif scan-to emails (Black pages.)
Different FTP server (black pages.)
New firmware on routers (black pages.)

The weird part - as soon as I move them to DSL, tif images scanned are fine.

I have different scanners (mostly HP) in other offices with DSL, Cable, and the Linksys RV042 and they don't have this problem with DSL or Cable.

So the problem is with Sharp Copier/Scanners, Linksys RV042, and Charter Communications. We want to stay on cable if at all possible as it has the most bandwidth in these offices.

I have called Linksys support a couple of times and I didn't get very far, but I think this setup was a little too confusing to explain over the phone. I get the run around with Charter Communications (cable) and with Sharp (scanner.)

Any ideas/thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------

